# :sparkling_heart::crescent_moon:Evening Walkies!!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

There is a trail across from where we live that I haven't tried yet. This evening we decided to take a nice scenic walk close to home. We met a lot of furry friends, a chi Yorkie mix, a terrier and a crazy little chi pup named Kevin. I'm looking forward to this weekend off. It was a long work week. I'm hoping to see my mom tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great weekend!

This bridge was so pretty in person, reminds me of something you'd see in Europe






Crazy chi pup Kevin, can you believe Ava and Bailey afraid of this lil thing! His owners didn't have him in a harness or on lead :-(. He was a sweet guy though


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, another beautiful walking trail near you. Ava looks like she's on a mission to get somewhere, love it. Bailey looks like he just froze in place and was wondering why those parents don't have a harness and leash on that pup.

I hope the parents of that pup start using a harness and leash for the sake of others and the pup.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cute pictures and that looks like another beautiful place to take the chis for a walk.  You're lucky to have places like that so near to where you live.

Did that puppy not even have a collar on? I can understand leaving dogs off the leash in safe places very far away from roads, but no collar, harness or leash at all is odd and unsafe...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Wow, another beautiful walking trail near you. Ava looks like she's on a mission to get somewhere, love it. Bailey looks like he just froze in place and was wondering why those parents don't have a harness and leash on that pup.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the parents of that pup start using a harness and leash for the sake of others and the pup.



She seemed so happy just trotting along without a care in the world. She was walking so fast that she was actually pulling me.

That look on Bailey's face when that puppy was running at him was just priceless.

Nope, the owners did not have a leash on their dog. Such a shame.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Cute pictures and that looks like another beautiful place to take the chis for a walk.  You're lucky to have places like that so near to where you live.
> 
> 
> 
> Did that puppy not even have a collar on? I can understand leaving dogs off the leash in safe places very far away from roads, but no collar, harness or leash at all is odd and unsafe...



Yesssss and there are so many more places like that by me. There is another I'd like to go to that also has awesome biking trails, and I think they do horseback riding. I'd love to go horseback riding. Have you ever dine that?

The owners didn't have that puppy in a harness or leash. He had no collar and tag either. He was running all around freely and they could barely keep up him. There were other dogs in the area as well, so I agree he def should have had a leash and harness on.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

What a fun walk! I wish mine behaved like your's when we walked. They actually do a little better when they are walked together rather than separate. So I spoil them in their little stroller but they love it! Ava looks so cute in her outfit!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

looks like Ava and Bailey enjoyed there walk  . I keep admiring the fabuleashes... I think I am going to have to break down and order a couple soon. I would of ordered them sooner but I really like the 5 ft length I can get with the SL ones ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> looks like Ava and Bailey enjoyed there walk  . I keep admiring the fabuleashes... I think I am going to have to break down and order a couple soon. I would of ordered them sooner but I really like the 5 ft length I can get with the SL ones ...



Happy Saturday Elaina! We had a fun time and Ava and Bailey got to meet lots of little doggies. 

I love the purple fable ash! It's the fireball collection. It looks nice paired with the purple Python bb and dogs of glamour tank. Michele and I were just talking about how the fireball leash is our fave, so if you do get one, I'd recommend the fireball collection. I think they are a little over 4 ft length but I'm not sure. I'm only 5' 3 1/2" tall so the length doesn't bother me. Bf is 5' 9" and is fine with the length too. 

I hope you and the girls are having a nice weekend. It is hit here. Gonna be 90. I may go to my mom and uncles cookout but it's not til 5. Wish it were sooner


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Happy Saturday Elaina! We had a fun time and Ava and Bailey got to meet lots of little doggies.
> 
> I love the purple fable ash! It's the fireball collection. It looks nice paired with the purple Python bb and dogs of glamour tank. Michele and I were just talking about how the fireball leash is our fave, so if you do get one, I'd recommend the fireball collection. I think they are a little over 4 ft length but I'm not sure. I'm only 5' 3 1/2" tall so the length doesn't bother me. Bf is 5' 9" and is fine with the length too.
> 
> I hope you and the girls are having a nice weekend. It is hit here. Gonna be 90. I may go to my mom and uncles cookout but it's not til 5. Wish it were sooner


Thanks Meoshia. happy Saturday to you too . I will def. look for the fireball collection when I order... maybe next week ! i'm only 5 ' 2 " tall and Peter isn't that tall... I think around 5'10" , its just I like to give them some extra leash room to run out further sometimes. but, i'll give it a try cause they are so pretty !! 

Peter will be here in about an hour. its hot here too, so... i'm not sure we will take the dogs for a walk. later, we'll be going out to dinner. there is a nice resteraunt that has live music and you sit either outside on the deck , or this room that is very open air. its all screened in , so almost like being outside ... and its right on a lake ... really pretty. we went last week and we may go there again . the food is just ok though, but we really love the music


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> What a fun walk! I wish mine behaved like your's when we walked. They actually do a little better when they are walked together rather than separate. So I spoil them in their little stroller but they love it! Ava looks so cute in her outfit!



Hi Katie! Happy Saturday! We had so much fun. I didn't realize such a gem existed right by my house lol. I def want to make my way over to that trail again.

I think the dogs really love walking. I've noticed that they can walk as far as we can and I love it. They are so tired once we get home. And they actually slept really good last night.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Thanks Meoshia. happy Saturday to you too . I will def. look for the fireball collection when I order... maybe next week ! i'm only 5 ' 2 " tall and Peter isn't that tall... I think around 5'10" , its just I like to give them some extra leash room to run out further sometimes. but, i'll give it a try cause they are so pretty !!
> 
> 
> 
> Peter will be here in about an hour. its hot here too, so... i'm not sure we will take the dogs for a walk. later, we'll be going out to dinner. there is a nice resteraunt that has live music and you sit either outside on the deck , or this room that is very open air. its all screened in , so almost like being outside ... and its right on a lake ... really pretty. we went last week and we may go there again . the food is just ok though, but we really love the music



Awe lol you are petite like me😊. You know what then...I think you will find that you don't mind the length. I have some other leashes I think made out of webbing material by puppia and they are 5 ft and I don't recall feeling majorly different after going from those to the fabuleash. If anything you can just have them for fun leashes not as your everyday walking leash. I started out really loving them for summer because of the sparkle. And for special occasion like going to the city or downtown Naperville. They really stand out. And I get loads of compliments. But now I see how they look so cool matched with diff outfits and carrier, or just to add some bling. Now I use them all the time 

I just got a 35% off for DC. Maybe you can order your first one from there. Or if you don't wanna wait long, shipping is free if you order direct from fabuleash. And I think they are $19.99. I got a pink on eBay for $17.99 free ship and got it in only a couple days. 

That restaurant sounds like our cup of tee. We went to a pretty restaurant recently that had really nice outdoor seating and I finally wore my nude Loubiutin pumps ❤


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like yall had fun


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Looks like yall had fun



Thanks so much Christie. I love spending time outdoors with the babies.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> looks like Ava and Bailey enjoyed there walk  . I keep admiring the fabuleashes... I think I am going to have to break down and order a couple soon. I would of ordered them sooner but I really like the 5 ft length I can get with the SL ones ...



Have you ordered from DC for the latest sale? I ended up ordering. I just remembered Bailey has a birthday coming soon Sept 24th. Then Ava right after ( October 7th ). And LD and WL take a month to get anyway. I ordered fall things only 

I ordered the following in small med:

All small med will be shared by Kendall and Bailey

*LD Simple organic top in charcoal
*LD organic heart top light grey
*LD button stars tee 

Braxton:

*LD organic heart top in mint
*Wooflink Boyfriend top in red stripe

Ava:

*Boutique de Wooflink sweatshirt in white
*Wooflink cute bow dress in pink

I eventually want the other ribbon dress for Kendall in grey
The organic ribbon dress for Kendall and Brax 
And some more button tees in sm med for Kendall and Bailey to share, brunch tees, and that's pretty much it from the old collections.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Have you ordered from DC for the latest sale? I ended up ordering. I just remembered Bailey has a birthday coming soon Sept 24th. Then Ava right after ( October 7th ). And LD and WL take a month to get anyway. I ordered fall things only
> 
> I ordered the following in small med:
> 
> ...


no, I didn't put an order in, but... the code still works ... I think till midnight tonight ( Wednesday ). 
I love those organic heart tops. I have 2 of them for Ellie. I had thought about getting Minnie and Tootsie one but i'm trying not to get anymore LD for now. 
only thing i'm thinking about ordering from the DC sale is another SL collar for Ellie and maybe the twisted whiskers step in harnesses for Minnie and Toots... but, not sure if i'll ordere them today or wait till Labor Day... maybe she'll have a 40 percent sale.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, I didn't put an order in, but... the code still works ... I think till midnight tonight ( Wednesday ).
> 
> I love those organic heart tops. I have 2 of them for Ellie. I had thought about getting Minnie and Tootsie one but i'm trying not to get anymore LD for now.
> 
> only thing i'm thinking about ordering from the DC sale is another SL collar for Ellie and maybe the twisted whiskers step in harnesses for Minnie and Toots... but, not sure if i'll ordere them today or wait till Labor Day... maybe she'll have a 40 percent sale.



I remember the last holiday, Memorial Day we thought she would do another sake and she didn't right? That's why I went ahead and ordered this time. If she does have another sale I think I want these for my whole crew http://www.louisdog.com/shopping.do?cmd=goodsView&&spcd=CL153CTST&sFlag=1&vFlag=1. Have you seen those? I love those. They are great fall sweaters.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I remember the last holiday, Memorial Day we thought she would do another sake and she didn't right? That's why I went ahead and ordered this time. If she does have another sale I think I want these for my whole crew louisdog ★Cotton Sweater. Have you seen those? I love those. They are great fall sweaters.


yes, true... there is that chance that she may not have a Labor day sale. but, even if she doesn't, there will be another one eventually. . I still may order some SL. I really want Ellie to have a collar in that very light pink color ( forgot the name of it but its the lightest pink she has ). and with one of the bows or twisted whiskers, not sure. then, I would order so that it got to the 75. for free shipping. maybe a fabuleash if she has that sparkly kind that you and Michele love the most. i'm in no rush, so... I don't mind waiting. 

yes, I did see those cotton LD sweaters. they look nice but I don't think I need to have them right now. i'm doing so good on not ordering any WL or LD. but... I do want that bunny nY Pariero shirt. I looked at the Pariero sites and they changed things around on the US site. I want one of those Pillows where you put a picture of your chi on it . I want one with Ellie, Minnie, and Toots on it , so 3 of them. it doesn't say how much they are though... probably a lot 

yikes... I just found the price. the pillows are 109. a piece !


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, true... there is that chance that she may not have a Labor day sale. but, even if she doesn't, there will be another one eventually. . I still may order some SL. I really want Ellie to have a collar in that very light pink color ( forgot the name of it but its the lightest pink she has ). and with one of the bows or twisted whiskers, not sure. then, I would order so that it got to the 75. for free shipping. maybe a fabuleash if she has that sparkly kind that you and Michele love the most. i'm in no rush, so... I don't mind waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! Yes you've been a good girl. I'm proud of you. I've been good too. It's been weird not having as many packages coming lol. We don't have nearly the collection you have so I can see your reason for taking a longer break. There really isn't much else I need for Ava besides the bunny pariero. But now that I feel confy ordering small med LD for Kendall and Bailey, I'd like to add a bit more to their collection. 

Puppy pink is the lightest SL. I'll have to get on the Pariero sites and check out those pillows. I never look at anything besides clothes. I hope my pariero order will ship soon. Haven't heard a thing on that yet

Ava is wearing her macaroon top today. We're squeezing in all the cute summer stuff before fall comes.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, true... there is that chance that she may not have a Labor day sale. but, even if she doesn't, there will be another one eventually. . I still may order some SL. I really want Ellie to have a collar in that very light pink color ( forgot the name of it but its the lightest pink she has ). and with one of the bows or twisted whiskers, not sure. then, I would order so that it got to the 75. for free shipping. maybe a fabuleash if she has that sparkly kind that you and Michele love the most. i'm in no rush, so... I don't mind waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the pillows. Those are very cool! Just the price . Things like that really never go on sale either


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Have you seen the new pariero Harajuku on youtube😍😍❤?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hey! Yes you've been a good girl. I'm proud of you. I've been good too. It's been weird not having as many packages coming lol. We don't have nearly the collection you have so I can see your reason for taking a longer break. There really isn't much else I need for Ava besides the bunny pariero. But now that I feel confy ordering small med LD for Kendall and Bailey, I'd like to add a bit more to their collection.
> 
> Puppy pink is the lightest SL. I'll have to get on the Pariero sites and check out those pillows. I never look at anything besides clothes. I hope my pariero order will ship soon. Haven't heard a thing on that yet
> 
> Ava is wearing her macaroon top today. We're squeezing in all the cute summer stuff before fall comes.


it does feel weird not having as many packages coming but I kind of like it . plus the credit card bill looks a lot better. hehe. I did find one bargain on ebay I bought. its a fall coat by Oscar newman and it was only 5 dollars including shipping ! fits Minnie perfect . other than that, I havnt ordered anything lately. just the pariero order i'm waiting for them to ship. 
yes, puppy pink. I may order that before the night is over. I really want that color for Ellie. I think it will match a lot that she has. and she only has the wine and roses color, the cheetah, and the perfect pink color collars so far in SL. it was a hot day here today, so , my girls were all naked



Chiluv04 said:


> I saw the pillows. Those are very cool! Just the price . Things like that really never go on sale either


ya, those pillows are too expensive. they are custom made to order so they wont go on sale :-( 


Chiluv04 said:


> Have you seen the new pariero Harajuku on youtube&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;❤?


yes ! I did see those. I love them. I love the bright pink color for Tootsie and the blue with pink for Minnie. and the bright pink for Ellie. they look like they may be a velour material


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The


elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Yes you've been a good girl. I'm proud of you. I've been good too. It's been weird not having as many packages coming lol. We don't have nearly the collection you have so I can see your reason for taking a longer break. There really isn't much else I need for Ava besides the bunny pariero. But now that I feel confy ordering small med LD for Kendall and Bailey, I'd like to add a bit more to their collection.
> ...


I adore them and they are so different. I hope the velour fabric is very soft and plush. I think I want double everything lol. Can't wait for those to be added.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The
> 
> I adore them and they are so different. I hope the velour fabric is very soft and plush. I think I want double everything lol. Can't wait for those to be added.


yayyyy, I just looked at the Pariero sites , and finally.. they have added the Bunny's NY tees !!!  also I see they left 3 spots on the US site to add 3 new things. I am guessing the Harajuku tank dress will be one. then I think maybe the other 2 will be the all in ones that are in that same youtube video. one is denim and one is the one that says not Chanel on it. 
doesn't it seem like its taking longer that usual for them to ship out our orders this time... or maybe i'm just overly impatient... I was hoping that the dogs could get some wear out of these items before fall starts. 

still no word from Rebecca about the dog tags. maybe she went away for the weekend


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > The
> ...


I had emailed Toshiki shortly after my last order to add something else for me. But I never heard back. So yes, I agree it's taking longer than usual for our orders. I was wanting to see how the stylish bear tee I ordered fit before ordering the bunny ny. I do recall their long sleeve tees running bigger. I def like the harajuku better than the bunny ny. But I still want to order one. Hopefully our orders will ship soon and come in by next week. 

I'd give that etsy ship more time. Maybe they don't work on weekends. I'm sure you'll hear back in a few days. It takes forever to get the tag anyway. I think if she went on vacation it would say "this shop is on vacation."


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I had emailed Toshiki shortly after my last order to add something else for me. But I never heard back. So yes, I agree it's taking longer than usual for our orders. I was wanting to see how the stylish bear tee I ordered fit before ordering the bunny ny. I do recall their long sleeve tees running bigger. I def like the harajuku better than the bunny ny. But I still want to order one. Hopefully our orders will ship soon and come in by next week.
> 
> I'd give that etsy ship more time. Maybe they don't work on weekends. I'm sure you'll hear back in a few days. It takes forever to get the tag anyway. I think if she went on vacation it would say "this shop is on vacation."


I just got an email that my order is shipping out today !!! I think its being sent 2 day priority mail, so I should get mine Monday or Tuesday I think. I cant wait . 

the last thing that I got that was with sleeves from Pariero was that Padidas tees for Ellie and for Minnie and I thought the fit was perfect. i'm not sure how the M would fit Tootsie though... i'll find out soon cause all 3 of my girls got the stylish bear tee . I want both the Harajuku and the Bunny's NY . I also love the PE Monogram frilled tank but was hoping it would get discounted before I ordered that one ... 

yes, I think your right that I will hear from Rebecca about the dog tags sometime early next week. I keep changing my mind about the colors of stones. now , I think I want 2 pink stones, a light greenish yellow stone, and a white - clear stone ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just got an email that my order is shipping out today !!! I think its being sent 2 day priority mail, so I should get mine Monday or Tuesday I think. I cant wait .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was emailed that my order shipped today too. We must have talked it up lol!! Glad it did finally ship. I have some older size med here that are Kendall's and they are wayyyy huge on her. The med should fit Tootsie. 

Now I really like those colors of stone too. You can have the pink stones as every other. Maybe you can tell her that once she emails you.


----------

